# [emerge] mesa

## Ulrar

Bonjour,

j'ai recement essayé de mettre a jour mon systeme (emerge -u world), et j'ai un probleme de compilation pour mesa.

J'ai aussi voulu passé a Xfce mais il a aussi besoin de mesa .. bref, je suis un peu bloquer avec ce paquet. Voila le log :

 *Quote:*   

> * QA Notice: USE Flag 'amd64-fbsd' not in IUSE for media-libs/mesa-7.0.2
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking MesaLib-7.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.2/work
> ...

 

J'ai essayé avec python dans ma variable use (on m'a dis de le mettre), j'ai essayé avec dri, -dri, rien n'y fait.

J'ai trouver un truc sur un forum italien, je l'ai fait traduire en anglais par google : http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxfm.org%2Ffermolug%2Fmodules.php%3Fname%3DForums%26file%3Dviewtopic%26p%3D2380&langpair=it%7Cen&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8 . Si quelqu'un a une solution, je peux meme pas installer la sdl pour coder, puisque c'est une des dependances ...

Sinon, j'ai essayé de telecharger le paquet directement sur le site et de le compiler moi meme, ça marche niquel !

Y a pas moyen de dire a portage que j'ai deja installer le paquet sans lui ? ça serait plus simple ...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai essayé avec python dans ma variable use (on m'a dis de le mettre), j'ai essayé avec dri, -dri, rien n'y fait. 
> 
> J'ai trouver un truc sur un forum italien, je l'ai fait traduire en anglais par google : http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxfm.org%2Ffermolug%2Fmodules.php%3Fname%3DForums%26file%3Dviewtopic%26p%3D2380&langpair=it%7Cen&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8 . Si quelqu'un a une solution, je peux meme pas installer la sdl pour coder, puisque c'est une des dependances ... 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai essayé de telecharger le paquet directement sur le site et de le compiler moi meme, ça marche niquel ! 
> ...

 

Bon ben j'ai rien compris à tes explications et à tes manipulations. Il te faut, d'après le Bug 202015 :

```
I think this would be help 

I solved the problem by (re)emerging of: 

libdrm 

x11-drm 

glproto

and this is come frome
```

Tout ceci étant tiré de ce thread dans le forum gentoo : 

Build failed for mesa.

Je suis d'avis que tu vires ce que tu as installé à la mano, pour faire propre.

----------

## Ulrar

Bon, alors j'ai essayé (merci ^^ ) mais ça n'a pas marché.

je n'avais pas x11-drm , parce que les kernel recent ne sont pas suporter, la compilation foirait. Apres une recherche, j'ai vu que ça pouvait etre resolu en demasquant la nouvelle version, et la effectivement l'installation a reussi.

Seulement, toujours le meme probleme pour mesa =( .

Enfin merci quand meme !

----------

## Ulrar

up !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut,

```
emerge --info
```

 stp

----------

## Ulrar

Ouep bien sur !

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Apr 2008 09:29:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 amd64-fbsd aspell berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpg kde midi mmx mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut, 

tu as bien beaucoup de use pour VIDEO_CARDS   :Wink: 

vérifies dans ton /etc/portage/package.use

```

media-libs/mesa --> ton driver pour ta carte

x11-base/x11-drm --> ton driver pour ta carte

```

ensuite re-emerge:  libdrm x11-drm glproto

----------

## Mickael

Fait voir également ton make.conf stp.

----------

